# stabilizer consuming lots of power?????



## Andy24 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a stabilizer that is meant to be used for refrigerators that I use to power my laptop-because of possiible power fluctuations. Is this in any way a reason for my electricity consumption to be high? OR does the laptop still take its usual power from this stabilizer?









This is what I have?
 ITEM CODE :VST MISC15B
MODEL : SGN 1000​ SGN 1000-1KVA(For Refrigerators 
& Small Deep Freezes)
INPUT LIMITS - 150-260V/AC
OUTPUT - 220V+-11%
(within the input range of 165-244V)
ON TIME DELAY OF EITHER 2 SECONDS OR 4MINITS.

i mean as much power used by a refrigerator as opposed to a laptop which is the only one using it?Is that possible?


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

I dunno, but do you have a meter? try it with and without that think. 

Also laptops don't need a stabilizer, the inverter does that for you.


----------

